# Subs needed in MD



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Specifically, the Rockville area. Please call me at 301-963-5880 if available. Salter a plus!
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jeremyd (Oct 15, 2007)

*rockville jobs*

i have trucks that run through rockville on the way from silver spring. What types of jobs are they? How many trucks do you need? jeremy duffie [email protected]


----------

